

What's being built with BOSS - nir
http://www.ysearchblog.com/archives/000613.html

======
thorax
We're actually looking at doing some BOSS-optimized searches on one of our
sites, too. Really enjoy using the API so far. Y! gets a lot of points in my
book for trying this out.

If you can't be the #1 search engine, get a piece of all the little vertical
search engines.

